# Glycine combat sub bezel mod?



## Tagman1000 (Feb 4, 2012)

Anyone know if there's a place to get bezel or bezel inserts for the combat sub?( oem or aftermarket) 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mike0023 (Oct 13, 2015)

Great question! Been wondering the same thing lately.


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

Tagman1000 said:


> Anyone know if there's a place to get bezel or bezel inserts for the combat sub?( oem or aftermarket)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I emailed Glycine about this sometime last year and this is the response I got. You should be able to get the original insert, or one from other models if you want to change colors.

~Cheers

thanks for your request.


Please contact our service center in Utah, they will quote and supply you the bezel insert
and mention which color of reference 3863 you wish.




International Watch Service Center
9298 South 500 West
Sandy Utah, 84070
U.S.A

https://glycine.iwscwatchrepair.com
​


----------



## Holdenitdown (Feb 7, 2019)

It seems this is no longer true. Invicta demands that you send a watch in for an appraisal, at a cost of $28. Glycines may still be the watch they always were - the downgrade seems to be one of customer service.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

I would love to explore different bezel color inserts as well. My first Combat Sub is on it's way to me.


----------



## tloupe (May 10, 2019)

I've looked online as well and come up empty handed. I would love to play around with some other color options.


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Feb 6, 2013)

I could only find black and blue sapphire bezel inserts:









GLYCINE Combat Sub 42 Lumed Sapphire Bezel Insert- Black


Our New Lumed Sapphire Bezel Insert for the GLYCINE Combat Sub 42 Models. Add a touch of class along with scratch resistance and SUPER-LUME to your GLYCINE Combat Sub 42 with a custom made fully lumed sapphire bezel insert. You will only find these bezel inserts from L.C.B.I because they are...



lcbistore.com













GLYCINE Combat Sub 42 Lumed Sapphire Bezel Insert- Blue


Our New Lumed Sapphire Bezel Insert for the GLYCINE Combat Sub 42 Models. Add a touch of class along with scratch resistance and SUPER-LUME to your GLYCINE Combat Sub 42 with a custom made fully lumed sapphire bezel insert. You will only find these bezel inserts from L.C.B.I because they are...



lcbistore.com


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

SlCKB0Y said:


> I could only find black and blue sapphire bezel inserts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These look awesome. I wonder how good the colour match is.


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Feb 6, 2013)

craiger said:


> These look awesome. I wonder how good the colour match is.


I can only speak for the black and the lime match is very close.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

dbl


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just finished this. Used Dynacraft grip solvent to get the old insert off as per Mark at LIW. Worked in just a few hours with a couple mm in dish and the watch face down in it. After that it was an easy job. So in love. Mine was scratched a bit and this is perfect.


----------



## HeadRusch1 (Dec 6, 2018)

Welp I'm out $60....  Thank You Parsig9.

Wait...I have a blue and a black....damn you...$120....


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Rainy day shot.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## quxinot (Mar 16, 2010)

Is a 3863.3 (think GL0253). Went with the ceramic black lcbi insert. Definitely read the directions before installing!

Came out nice, much more dressy now.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't think mine came with directions.


----------



## quxinot (Mar 16, 2010)

They don't. They're online. 

The key bit is 'don't peel off the sticker-looking thing that you spent like 10 minutes screwing with trying to get off. Leave it alone.'

I did pop the bezel off to do the work. Very easy with a case knife, not remotely as stiff as some that I've done.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh, right, that is the lume paint on the back of the bezel. The hard thing for me is dropping/placing the bezel straight on the 3M disc. That is the nervous part. 
Glad to hear the bezel came off easily. I was pleasantly surprised by the LIW trick from Youtube. Yours looks great.


----------



## D.D. (Oct 28, 2020)

craiger said:


> These look awesome. I wonder how good the colour match is.


This is my concern, I have a bronze combat sub with blue dial.


----------

